# hedge wood



## pike2 (Dec 14, 2012)

went out today and cut some campfire wood, the last dead tree i found was a hedge wood tree,   back in the day we used wood to heat the house and we cut allot of hedge and red elm,  the hedge wood burned allot hotter then the other woods we used,  </p>
<p>
      what I'm wondering how safe it is burning it for the campfire and roasting hot dogs and marshmallows over it,     if you've ever handled a hedge ball and cut into it there's a milky white sticky liquid that's really bitter  and it might also be in the wood so the smoke might be too or have a really bad taste to it,  but this tree has been dead for some time now.

the wood is a nice yellow













hedge1.jpg



__ pike2
__ Dec 14, 2012


















hedge2.jpg



__ pike2
__ Dec 14, 2012


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 15, 2012)

It's worth a try!  Build a fire and roast some.  If bitter, I'm sure a dog would take care of them for you!


----------



## pike2 (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm not overly eager to try it,    would you come over and try it for me?


----------

